# OCing AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+



## styler1972 (Jun 24, 2007)

Its been a while since ive purchased a new computer, im currently running a p4 2.4 with a 200mhz FSB. I just ordered a 6000+ and i have a couple of questions. First, since this is a dual core is it 3.0gHz or 6gHz, im pretty sure its 6. Second, ive read a bad review on this chip but decided to get it anyway because of the price. What can I expect as far as OCing this piece. I have a water cooling kit already just waiting for the mobo and chip, so I should be able to press this thing pretty far. Also whats the code name for this chip?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 24, 2007)

its not 6GHz, it's 2 processors running at 3GHz.
as for your other question, i dont really know.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 24, 2007)

Quite a few people have gotten it to 3.% GHz, some even on air. Ask around, I'm sure someone can help you.


----------



## pt (Jun 24, 2007)

wich mobo did you got?


----------



## styler1972 (Jun 24, 2007)

ECS GeFORCE6100SM-M Socket AM2 All-in-One MoBo is it. Specs below

CPU    Socket AM2 with AMD Athlon 64 FX/ Athlon 64/ Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core/ Sempron processor 
  High-performance Hyper Transport CPU interface. 
  Support transfer rate of 2000/1600/1200/800/400 mega-transfers per second. 



  CHIPSET    Single chipset: NVIDIA GeForce 6100S 



  GRAPHICS    On Chip (NVIDIA GeForce6100-based. 2D/3D graphic engine) 
  Share Memory: Maximum up to 256MB 



  MEMORY    Dual-channel DDR2 memory architecture 
  2 x 240-pin DDR2 DIMM socket support up to 16 GB 
  Support DDR2 800/667/533/400 DDR2 SDRAM 



  EXPANSION SLOT    1 x PCI Express x16 slot (runs in x8 mode) 
  1 x PCI Express x1 slot 
  2 x PCI slots 



  STORAGE    Support by NVIDIA GeForce 6100S 
   2 x Ultra DMA133/100/66 devices 
   2 x Serial ATA2 devices 
  RAID0 & RAID1 configuration 



  AUDIO    Realtek ALC660 6-channel audio 
  Compliant with HD specification 



  LAN    Broadcom AC131 10/100 Lan Phy 



  REAR PANEL I/O    1 x PS/2 keyboard & PS/2 mouse connectors 
  1 x Serial port (COM1) 
  1 x VGA port 
  1 x RJ45 LAN connector 
  4 x USB ports 
  1 x Audio port (Line-in, Line-out, Mic-in) 



  INTERNAL I/O CONNECTORS & HEADERS    1 x 24-pin ATX Power Supply connector 
  1 x 4-pin ATX 12V connector 
  1 x FDD connector 
  1 x IDE connector 
  2 x Serial ATA connectors 
  2 x USB 2.0 headers support additional 4 USB Ports 
  1 x Front panel switch/LED header 
  1 x Front panel audio header 
  CD in header 
  CPUFAN/SYSFAN connectors 
  1 x Buzzer 



  SYSTEM BIOS    Award BIOS with 4Mb Flash ROM 
  Supports Plug and Play 1.0B, APM 1.2, Multi Boot, DMI 
  Supports ACPI revision 1.0 specification 



  FORM FACTOR    Micro-ATX Size, 244mm*224mm


----------



## pt (Jun 24, 2007)

if you get 3.2 with that mobo you are a very lucky guy
what about the rest of the system specs?


----------



## styler1972 (Jun 24, 2007)

Besides the AMD, i dont know yet im building it as i go, gotta work for this one

Here are my theoretical specs

1-2GB DDR2 800
500GB 7200rpm maxtor
19" flatscreen
52x/16x CDRW/DVD burner
Coolermaster RL-HUC-E8U1

 everything else is built into the mobo


----------



## pt (Jun 24, 2007)

and what's the putter for? 
we can help you with choosing parts if you give budget and shops links where you buy your parts


----------



## styler1972 (Jun 25, 2007)

personal use games and surfing, i play CS HL simcity4 civ4. nothing much else. its time to upgrade basically


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

You may want to consider a better graphics card.


----------



## styler1972 (Jun 25, 2007)

i have an ati radeon from 1998 (128mb) right now and so it needs replacing but the 6100 chip on the motherboard should keep me occupied for a while


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

Not from what I understand....you would be better off grabbing a Radeon X1650 or GeForce 7600


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 25, 2007)

styler1972 said:


> i have an ati radeon from 1998 (128mb) right now and so it needs replacing but the 6100 chip on the motherboard should keep me occupied for a while



To tell you the truth man, I reckon you are taking a gamble with that board, if I were you I would be going for a board which doesn't have onboard video and grab a 8500gt, they are only around 80 bucks and will play all your games nicely.  The reason I say this is that board you have chosen doesn't have a lot of ocin potential...

It does go up to around 250fsb which may be enough for you but I am unsure of the cpu voltage options in bios, you will need some of those to oc that 6000 of yours..

Just remember too that the pci slot on that board is only an 8x, not a 16x too...

Where are you buying your bits from??


----------



## Kasparz (Jun 25, 2007)

styler1972 said:


> i have an ati radeon from 1998 (128mb) right now and so it needs replacing but the 6100 chip on the motherboard should keep me occupied for a while


128MB videocard from 1998? In your dreams maybe. Forget about overclocking on that POS motherboard, and with 6100 IGP you wouldn't be able to play games.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 25, 2007)

Can you afford this man, it will be a whole different ballgame:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138026

AND

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150231

All up its $140


----------



## hat (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah get what drunkenmafia says. That onboard 6100 is pretty shit. Not only does it use up your physical RAM, but it's just a chip running at 350MHz or lower. I would definately suggest getting something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121031

That video card combined with that CPU will play all DX9 games on high settings. Later on after a few months when DX10 becomes mainstream, there will be some pretty powerful DX10 cards out there. Using the motherboard drunkenmafia suggested, you will be pulling great frames with a beastly DX10 card and your 6000+ OC'd to 4GHz or better


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 25, 2007)

mATX boards are rubbish for OCing. I think about a 0.15GHz OC there.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

You really think he can get that chip to 4 GHz?


----------



## hat (Jun 25, 2007)

If he takes our advice and gets a decent mobo, yes. He has watercooling, remember? 
BTW: 4GHz would be like having an 8000+ 
Even if he only gets it to 3.5GHz that's a 7000+


----------



## Kasparz (Jun 25, 2007)

mATX boards are not rubbish for overclocking, there are plenty of great mATX overclocking boards out here. I think George Bush would learn overclocking before styler1972 would reach 4Ghz with his system.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah that would be super extreme...but that would be some intense strain on that chip, wouldn't it?


----------



## Kasparz (Jun 25, 2007)

hat said:


> BTW: 4GHz would be like having an 8000+
> Even if he only gets it to 3.5GHz that's a 7000+


Nowhere near that. x2 6400+ would be 3.4Ghz. 7000+ would be 4Ghz.


----------



## hat (Jun 25, 2007)

It's just logic...
If the 6000+ runs at 3GHz, it makes sense an 8000+ would be 4GHz, right?


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 25, 2007)

Not necessarily, what about the X2 4000+?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 25, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> You really think he can get that chip to 4 GHz?



haa

I'd like to see that.  Even a stock 6000 is pretty quick, I mean any AMD chip running @ 3gig is pretty good, I reckon he could get up around 3.5 - 3.6 IF he has a good chip.

Personally I would have gone for the E6600 and yes I am a huge AMD fan, this laptop is the first intel I have ever owned but I will admit any day that those conroe things go like stink!!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 25, 2007)

anyways we are all getting off topic here I just realised, sorry Styler mate...

Can you afford $150 for that combo I mentioned earlier..... 

Nothing even comes close to the performance of the 8500GT in the sub 100 price range..


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 25, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> mATX boards are rubbish for OCing. I think about a 0.15GHz OC there.



Yeah... Tell that to my TFORCE 6100, I don't think it got the message that mATX boards are _rubbish for OCing._ 



DrunkenMafia said:


> Nothing even comes close to the performance of the 8500GT in the sub 100 price range..



Thats not completely true. A 7600GS and X1650PRO is on par with an 8500GT and the 7600GT and X1650XT are better than. The only thing the X1000 and 7 series lacks versus the 8 series is DX10 support but I seriously doubt you'll want to be doing any DX10 gaming with an 8500GT in the first place. You can definitely find either a 7600GT or an X1650PRO, heck even an X1650XT for around $100 USD these days!

MWAVE and ClubIT are selling an eVGA Geforce 7600GT for $89.99 as we speak and

TechMicro, PCSuperDeals and TRL Store.com are selling an X1650XT for less than $70

Both cards will be noticeably better than an 8500GT.

TPU review of the 8500GT vs 7600GS, X1650PRO and a few others.

EDIT * LoL!!! I found comments from our very own Pinchy on GPUReview regarding the 8500GT!


----------



## pt (Jun 25, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Yeah... Tell that to my TFORCE 6100, I don't think it got the message that mATX boards are _rubbish for OCing._



except biostar and abit boards, most m-atx boards are crap


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 25, 2007)

That mobo is crap. You should get THIS mobo (assuming SLi is your thing.. if not get the Tforce550) and THIS graphics card. After MIR that VC is cheaper than most 1950Pro cards and more powerful. Alternatively you could get a 8600GT\S for around the same price, but the 86s need some heavy tweak work to really get them to shine.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 25, 2007)

someone who thinks that an X2 with each core at 3Ghz is a 6Ghz proc is going to overclock? wow! god bless the AMD!


----------



## Kasparz (Jun 25, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> someone who thinks that an X2 with each core at 3Ghz is a 6Ghz proc is going to overclock? wow! god bless the AMD!


Guys, guys, we have new quote to put in sig!


----------



## styler1972 (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont have alot of cash, no. Not at the moment. instead of posting a new thread i'd like to ask this question here.

if i buy a 500watt power supply for this system, it wont hog power, what i mean is it wont use unnecessary watts. like, if i were to plug it in and let windows idle for 1 month. I wouldnt see any significant change in my electricity bill if i were to buy a 250watt psu?

kasparz, my cpu was a p4 2.4 and i dont keep up with the newest processors. after 3 years you'd think i could buy an amd with higher specs than 600 more mhz than my last processor, MAYBE NOT. i just got my stuff in the mail and now im looking for a power supply. whats the best?


----------



## styler1972 (Jul 3, 2007)

i know i need more than 250 though i think 500 is fine for this system


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 3, 2007)

Buying a PSU with higher power rating than you need won't use unnecesarry watts. It'll be working less.
Say you get a 500W, and you're using 250W under extreme load, the PSU is theoretically only going to be pumping out 250W. The rest of the power will be in reserve, so to speak.

500W should be fine. A high quality 500W PSU is probably better overall than a lower quality 700W for example.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 3, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Yeah... Tell that to my TFORCE 6100, I don't think it got the message that mATX boards are _rubbish for OCing._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAir enough bro, I was talking aussie prices...  keep forgettin everyone is in yanky land..


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 3, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> someone who thinks that an X2 with each core at 3Ghz is a 6Ghz proc is going to overclock? wow! god bless the AMD!



That was unnecessary...come on, be nice, he's new to this stuff.


----------



## styler1972 (Jul 4, 2007)

ill keep you updated as to how the system runs when i get it together.. got the mb/cpu  in the mail, got my case and water cooling, now i have to order the ram/psu.. other than that im home free.. oh wait i have to get rid of my wireless kb/mouse! the hastles of a cord are far less severe than that of the wireless cutting in and out plus running out of batteries every few months.. wireless b*tch


----------



## GumCuz (Jul 17, 2007)

Only cheap wireless stuff sucks.  my G7 mouse works from my neighbor's house.  I'm just curious why you're building an AMD rig with the intention of overclocking.  a 6320 would kill that poor 6000+ in pretty much everything with a mild OC.  Oh well, since you're coming off a p4 2.4, there will be absolutely no comparison.


----------



## styler1972 (Jul 18, 2007)

what do you mean no comparison?


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2007)

styler1972 said:


> what do you mean no comparison?



p4 sucked big time


----------



## styler1972 (Jul 18, 2007)

200mhz bus speed also with the p4, huge improvement with the HT in this amd


----------



## GumCuz (Jul 18, 2007)

By "no comparison" I mean there will be no comparison between the Pentium4 2.4 setup he has now, versus the AthlonX2 6000+ rig he is building right now.  It will be night & day.  I just like how there's still the "rating" on AMD chips, comparing them to Intel chips that are done & gone.  Also, you were saying you wish you could buy an AMD chip that had more than a 600mhz increase in clock speed over your p4 2.4c.  Athlon64 architecture is nearly twice as efficient as netburst.  So if there WAS a real comparison between your CPU you have now and your 6000+, it'd be like you having TWO 5.5ghz Pentium4 cores.  That's a major upgrade.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 19, 2007)

styler1972 said:


> Its been a while since ive purchased a new computer, im currently running a p4 2.4 with a 200mhz FSB. I just ordered a 6000+ and i have a couple of questions. First, since this is a dual core is it 3.0gHz or 6gHz, im pretty sure its 6. Second, ive read a bad review on this chip but decided to get it anyway because of the price. What can I expect as far as OCing this piece. I have a water cooling kit already just waiting for the mobo and chip, so I should be able to press this thing pretty far. Also whats the code name for this chip?



 I had a 6000+ at stock it will beat a e6600 and in somethings will also beat a e6700 when overclocked they will hit speeds of 3.4ghz to 3.6ghz water/air. At 3.5 it would match or beat a e6600 at the same clock speed in mp3 encoding, video encoding, vista multitasking (because of it's chip set instruiction set), floating point in games, and in memory managment because of it's on chip memory controller. It will lose in overall raw power to the e6600 and interger calculation and in chip operations per second.
 don't buy that motherboard buy this one this ram and this video card.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138071
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130073 this card is dx10 and 86.00 after a rebate is about equal to a 7900gs/gt with dx10


----------



## trt740 (Jul 19, 2007)

GumCuz said:


> Only cheap wireless stuff sucks.  my G7 mouse works from my neighbor's house.  I'm just curious why you're building an AMD rig with the intention of overclocking.  a 6320 would kill that poor 6000+ in pretty much everything with a mild OC.  Oh well, since you're coming off a p4 2.4, there will be absolutely no comparison.



That is totally untrue a 6000+ against a e6320 at stock the 6000+  would destroy that chip it's not even close. Even overclocked if you could get a e6320 to 3.5 ghz because most will max, not all, at 3.4 and say overclock the 6000+ to 3.4ghz it would be closer except the 6000+ would beat it in everything except super pi. Which is a raw cpu power test, but in say a test like science mark 2.0, which is a mesure of how the chip interacts with the memory and video card, the 6000+ would stomp a e6320. In cinbench a 64 bit test, the 6000+ would also beat a e6320. The 6000+ matches up better with a e6420/e6600 and in somethings a e6700, but will lose to it most of the time. The old reviews were based on price per performance and were unfaverable at the time due to the 6000+ having a giant price tag, and now that this chip has fallen from 500.00, when those reviews were written, to 169.00 I believe it would be recommend as a very good upgrade for AM2 users. It's a very fast chip and can match the current C2D chips very well. I would for sure take it over a e6300, e6320, e6400, e6420 and it is a toss up between it and the e6600. In a week things are gonna change but for now thats how it is. Plus the 6000+ is super easy to overclock unlike the C2D which is alot tricker.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 21, 2007)

i got my amd 6000 to 3.55 on 1.62v on a 10 multiplier couldnt do it on 11-15 at 355fsb which is when my mobo was at the point of topping out the fsb


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> That is totally untrue a 6000+ against a e6320 at stock the 6000+  would destroy that chip it's not even close. Even overclocked if you could get a e6320 to 3.5 ghz because most will max, not all, at 3.4 and say overclock the 6000+ to 3.4ghz it would be closer except the 6000+ would beat it in everything except super pi. Which is a raw cpu power test, but in say a test like science mark 2.0, which is a mesure of how the chip interacts with the memory and video card, the 6000+ would stomp a e6320. In cinbench a 64 bit test, the 6000+ would also beat a e6320. The 6000+ matches up better with a e6420/e6600 and in somethings a e6700, but will lose to it most of the time. The old reviews were based on price per performance and were unfaverable at the time due to the 6000+ having a giant price tag, and now that this chip has fallen from 500.00, when those reviews were written, to 169.00 I believe it would be recommend as a very good upgrade for AM2 users. It's a very fast chip and can match the current C2D chips very well. I would for sure take it over a e6300, e6320, e6400, e6420 and it is a toss up between it and the e6600. In a week things are gonna change but for now thats how it is. Plus the 6000+ is super easy to overclock unlike the C2D which is alot tricker.



Man, I hope a few certain folks around here don't see that. They would have a field day with you! Anyhow, I just wanted to inform you that I recommend that you enlarge your sig a bit!!!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Man, I hope a few certain folks around here don't see that. They would have a field day with you! Anyhow, I just wanted to inform you that I recommend that you enlarge your sig a bit!!!




No they wouldn't have a field day check the bench marks what i'm saying is true. In super pi my old 6000+ beat 20 core duo's some clocked as high as 3.7ghz and in cpu marks my chip beats several core 2 duos in floating point but lost in interger, and the encoding bench marks are listed just about everywhere . The core 2 duo is faster but not all that much and in somethings it is not faster at all. The AMD chips still do a few things better is all I was saying. Remember I did say that yesterday thing are gonna change here real quick as soon as I get my hands on a e6850. Even saying this the 6000+ has more than enough power for just about anything right now and then some.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 21, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No they wouldn't have a field day check the bench marks what i'm saying is true. In super pi my old 6000+ beat 20 core duo's some clocked as high as 3.7ghz and in cpu marks my chip beats several core 2 duos in floating point but lost in interger, and the encoding bench marks are listed just about everywhere . The core 2 duo is faster but not all that much and in somethings it is not faster at all. The AMd chips still do a few things better is all I was saying. Remeber I did say that yesterday thing are gonna change here real quick as soon as I get my hands on a e6850. Even saying this the 6000+ has more than enough power for just about anything right now and then some.



Hey, I wasn't arguing with you nor was that my intention. Just wanted to give you a heads up is all!

SIG = *BIGGER!!!* FTW!!!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Hey, I wasn't arguing with you nor was that my intention. Just wanted to give you a heads up is all!
> 
> SIG = *BIGGER!!!* FTW!!!



for some reason I cannot enlarge it but i'm working on it.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> mATX boards are rubbish for OCing. I think about a 0.15GHz OC there.



I disagree. My biostar Tforce 6100 is running 325 FSB. 1ghz OC on a 30dollar chip.

EDIT: Soveriegn beat me to it


----------



## pt (Jul 21, 2007)

i disagree too
mine is running at 333fsb


----------



## mitsirfishi (Aug 8, 2007)

but arnt M-atx boards for cheapskates ;P cant afford normal atx boards same difference porsche boxer and a 911 ;P but only a few M-atx excel that name they got but other than that go get a big board i mean i only paid £30 which is like $70 for my crossfire board ;D


----------



## Andy_007 (Aug 11, 2007)

i overclocked my AMD X2 6000+ to 3.4ghz with big typhoon fully stable


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 11, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> but arnt M-atx boards for cheapskates ;P cant afford normal atx boards same difference porsche boxer and a 911 ;P but only a few M-atx excel that name they got but other than that go get a big board i mean i only paid £30 which is like $70 for my crossfire board ;D



What planet are you from? Not everybody likes *BIG* computers. Ever hear of small form factor and htpc?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 11, 2007)

Andy_007 said:


> i overclocked my AMD X2 6000+ to 3.4ghz with big typhoon fully stable



Great oc


----------



## mitsirfishi (Aug 12, 2007)

only use small form factors are for is for like media pc's but arnt we suppose to be hardcore enthusiasts ? decent oc what volts are you running through your cpu ?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Try the FSB at 250 . .. i got a 3gigs from a 2.4 gigs 4600+


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to necro :shadedshu


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Way to necro :shadedshu




what do you mean by that expression? Can someone tell me pls? I try to learn expressions in english too... I'm born french-canadian so i dont understand all slangs. 
Thx


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread is 2 years old


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

ok i see hahahah   dead weight in this forum sorry


----------

